# Jazz vs blazer



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tonight is a BIG GAME. The jazz can jump up another spot with a win tonight. So what do you guys think of tonight game> I hope they come out nad play hard the hole game and NOT LOSE ANOTHER 20 LEAD. The Jazz can pull it off tonight.

About last night game dam that was a good game.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The Jazz will finally get a win on the second half of a back to back against a playoff team. At least thats what i'm hopin' fer.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I have zero expectations for the Jazz against good teams on the road. I have tried looking at at the Jazz's road woes optomistically, but they keep losing. Maybe a little reverse psychology will work.

I will watch tonight's game, and really hope the Jazz can pull it off. It is a very big game. But like I said, it's getting tough to expect much on the road right now.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I have zero expectations for the Jazz against good teams on the road. I have tried looking at at the Jazz's road woes optomistically, but they keep losing. Maybe a little reverse psychology will work.
> 
> I will watch tonight's game, and really hope the Jazz can pull it off. It is a very big game. But like I said, it's getting tough to expect much on the road right now.


+1

Jazz will loose by 14.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Jazz loss, bank on it.....


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's mental now. The Jazz will let this one get away as it is on the road and to compound the problem the second of a back to back. First round loss is my prediction but for once I really hope I'm wrong. Maybe a team psychologist is in order to try to break this away game phobia.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Great game, Jazz. Way to fight hard and keep it close. 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

thats the last time that i make a prediction. i should have known that i made a mistake. i can't even predict a decent march madness bracket.

go jazz......um i mean blazers.... aw jeez i'm bummed out


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was a great game... whats the matter with you guys? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The Jazz got there ass handed to them for the tip off. I dont see the jazz making it past the first round. I see them droping to the 8 seed if not out of th playoffS.I wish Boozer would play like he run his mouth. We will get ready for next year. It baseball time now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> *It baseball time now*.


YESSSSS!!!! A JAZZ FAN THAT GETS IT!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> The Jazz got **** to them for the tip off. I dont see the jazz making it past the first round. I see them droping to the 8 seed if not out of th playoffS. I wish I would play like I run my mouth. We will get ready for next year. It baseball time now.


Fixed it for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > *It baseball time now*.
> ...


LOL I have all was got. O wiat I have been told I dont know ****.Yes in a couple more days and the opening night here thank god. The braves look good this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > The Jazz got **** to them for the tip off. I dont see the jazz making it past the first round. I see them droping to the 8 seed if not out of th playoffS. I wish I would play like I run my mouth. We will get ready for next year. It baseball time now.
> ...


You just wish you could play.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


LOL.... good one. So, did you ever find a team to run with this year? If you want on a mens team playing Thursdays at Valley, let me know. A friend of mine is running a team and we have a bunch of infielders, could use a good outfielder. It would be nice to see the Braves get back to their glory days of the 90's. They were hot stuff back then and I used to watch all their games on TBS... for some reason we never got Giants games. :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> So, did you ever find a team to run with this year? If you want on a mens team playing Thursdays at Valley, let me know. A friend of mine is running a team and we have a bunch of infielders, could use a good outfielder. It would be nice to see the Braves get back to their glory days of the 90's. They were hot stuff back then and I used to watch all their games on TBS... for some reason we never got Giants games. :evil:


Because nobody wants to watch such losers. :twisted: Go Dodgers, they will win the west AGAIN in 2009. -()/>- *(())*


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > So, did you ever find a team to run with this year? If you want on a mens team playing Thursdays at Valley, let me know. A friend of mine is running a team and we have a bunch of infielders, could use a good outfielder. It would be nice to see the Braves get back to their glory days of the 90's. They were hot stuff back then and I used to watch all their games on TBS... for some reason we never got Giants games. :evil:
> ...


I think what you mean is Manny will win the west AGAIN in 2009...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > So, did you ever find a team to run with this year? If you want on a mens team playing Thursdays at Valley, let me know. A friend of mine is running a team and we have a bunch of infielders, could use a good outfielder. It would be nice to see the Braves get back to their glory days of the 90's. They were hot stuff back then and I used to watch all their games on TBS... for some reason we never got Giants games. :evil:
> ...


How could you like a team that has ass hat Manny on it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> . So, did you ever find a team to run with this year? If you want on a mens team playing Thursdays at Valley, let me know. A friend of mine is running a team and we have a bunch of infielders, could use a good outfielder. It would be nice to see the Braves get back to their glory days of the 90's. They were hot stuff back then and I used to watch all their games on TBS... for some reason we never got Giants games. :evil:


No I stop looking and trying to get on a team. I figer I would be busy this summer tryingt o find a house and that. So maybe next year i will try looking for a team to play on. If not O well. I had fun play for the two years that i did.Yea I would liek to see that Braves get back up there and cush those dogers :mrgreen: and the Gaints. Sorry dont like them. Maybe I will leik them now sent Bonds is not playing for them. The team I really hate bad is those DAM CUBS. They just suck :mrgreen:.Maybe we need a post about baseball. I hijacked my own post.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I don't think Manny is much of a pitcher. :shock:


jahan said:


> How could you like a team that **** Manny on it?


Best hitter in baseball. I've been a Dodgers fan since I was 9, one player on the roster won't sway my loyalty. Hell, I still like the Jazz even though Boozer is on the team.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Maybe we need a post about baseball. I hijacked my own post.


 :lol: True... but I think we were all willing to help.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think what you mean is Manny will win the west AGAIN in 2009...[/quote]*I don't think Manny is much of a pitcher.* :shock:


jahan said:


> How could you like a team that **** Manny on it?


Best hitter in baseball. I've been a Dodgers fan since I was 9, one player on the roster won't sway my loyalty. Hell, I still like the Jazz even though Boozer is on the team. [/quote]

That's why they didn't go to the World Series...

+1 on Boozer...they need to trade him while he still has some trade potential! Pick up Blake Griffin in the draft!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we need a post about baseball. I hijacked my own post.
> ...


True and I dont mind


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


That seems kind of inconsistent and hypocritical, you are the king of not liking something for only one person. Do the Cowboys and Braves ring a bell. :wink: I can't stand Manny, him and others like him are one of the reasons I don't like baseball anymore.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> That seems kind of inconsistent and hypocritical, you are the king of not liking something for only one person. Do the Cowboys and Braves ring a bell. :wink: I can't stand Manny, him and others like him are one of the reasons I don't like baseball anymore.


Owners are different than players. Pay attention my little friend. Owners like Ted Turner, Mark Cuban, and Jerry Jones ruin the whole org., a player like Manny will be gone in a year or two. Manny bothers me less than a Barry Bonds, so as long as the Dodgers don't put him on the roster I will keep cheering for the boys in blue. I actually like most of the players on the Braves roster, I just can't end the disdain I developed when Crazy Uncle Ted owned them. I think Chipper Jones is one of the classier players in MLB. I am very loyal to my teams, the only team I dropped was the Cowboys. Firing Tom Landry like that was an unforgivable sin. :evil:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > That seems kind of inconsistent and hypocritical, you are the king of not liking something for only one person. Do the Cowboys and Braves ring a bell. :wink: I can't stand Manny, him and others like him are one of the reasons I don't like baseball anymore.
> ...


Gottcha! When I use to like baseball the Braves were my team, I still do like Chipper. I guess it is disappointing to me that most of my idols in baseball growing up are all found now to be frauds.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Shows your age, my baseball idols were Mike Scoscia, Don Sutton, Dusty Baker, George Brett, Willie Stargell, Joe Morgan, Johnny Bench, Pete Rose (still like the guy). As I got older Cal Ripken Jr, Paul Molitor, and Kirby Puckett became my favorites. Today there are very few I would want my kids looking up to. I mostly only watch the playoffs now days, the game/players are not as good as it/they was were.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pete Rose was one of the two absolutely best baseball players I've ever seen in my life. I remember going to Dodger Stadium when Rose was still playing 3rd base for the Reds. The range he had - his lateral quickness - and his anticipation and hustle were unbelievable. To watch him in person you could reallyl see how great and how fast he was. The next greatest I've seen in person is Ken Griffey Jr. in his early days in Seattle. He could knock the crud out of the ball and his speed in center field was nothing short of thrilling. Growing up, I was a huge, hard core Dodgers Fan. Garvey, Lopes, Russell and Cey in the infield, and Welch, John, Hooten, and Hough pitching. Yeager (and later Scocia) behind the plate, and Cey, Monday and Baker in the outfield. I followed them as close as I could until the O'Malley's sold the team to Rupert Murdoch. That POS killed the decades of tradition and family loyalty that I always liked about the Dodgers. I've not cared for them since. And much as I hate to admit it, I'm still bitter about the '94 strike. Urrggggg. I enjoy the Bees games and try to get to 3-4 a year with the family. But I just don't follow the bigs any more.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hate to burst the bubble on Chipper (he is an avid hunter and all as well), but isn't he a wife beater? I'd have to try and find a story on it but I seem to remember hearing about that from more than one place (might have even been some of the outdoor folks I work with). Not the kind of guy I'm a fan of... Manny... well, I actually like him but cut that **** birds nest you call a hair do already. Bugs the shiz out of me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was a kid my favorites were Mark McGuire and Jose Cansaco on the A's. Then they disappeared for a while and come back as incredible hulks. I really liked Cal Ripken Jr and Kirby Puckett. I have several Pete Rose baseball cards, but he was a little before my time. I use to go to card shows with my dad and his buddies all the time when I was younger and I did get many autographes, but the one I remember most was when I got Frank Thomas's signature his second year in the league, I just remember how big he was (not opening this up to small jokes on purpose :lol: ).


----------

